# Okaloosa 8/25/19



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Got there about 7...water was relatively clear, but June grass was on the beach and patchy. Wind was NNE 10 or so. Small wads of baby LY's were packed on the beach but nothing in them. Got out to the end to a few hardtails and a couple of Spanish. Left at about 9 to grab grub...returned about noon...Wind had shifted to SSW at 10-15, water clear on the end. Spanish started to show about 230 or so along with 1# hardtails...Gotchas were working better than bubbles. Then, of course, Flipper showed up and started stealing fish. It's gotten ridiculous out there...you can't catch a fish of ANY size off of OIP hardly anymore....VERY sad. After another one showed up, they set a picket line where one was out a little and the other one right up at the pier...left at 525 with 8 Spanish.


----------



## Capnmichael (Sep 18, 2015)

Ended up with 4 Spanish in the box and a few lost to flipper. The dolphins are relentless out there lately. All caught on gotchas and small white x rap. The Spanish were biting all the way till after dark when I left. Lost my x rap to flipper and I am not happy about that


----------



## Rickey85 (Sep 18, 2019)

Sounds awesome. Hope to try Okaloosa soon!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Rickey85 said:


> Sounds awesome. Hope to try Okaloosa soon!


welcome to the forum, Rickey85. got a lot of good info. on here. use it and you will be a winner. 
at fishing, ummmm i'm not so sure about that though.:thumbup:


----------



## Rickey85 (Sep 18, 2019)

jack2 said:


> welcome to the forum, Rickey85. got a lot of good info. on here. use it and you will be a winner.
> at fishing, ummmm i'm not so sure about that though.:thumbup:



Thank you sir. I've been reading around and got some good tips already. Got to learn more about fishing.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice report thanks


----------

